# Burst mode in RAW D800 issue



## myvinyl333 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have not used the D800 for 3 years (Disclaimer)
I have it set to Ch and I get 2 shots? Memory card issue or set to RAW?
The A7 is machine gun style... Lol


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2016)

Something wrong somewhere...  I get probably a dozen RAW images on CH.  Are you using a freshly formatted, high-speed card?


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lear 800x 32 GB CF UDMA 7 (20) I have a lot more that can try too. I have reformatted the card before using,


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lexar


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2016)

The card specs sound fine; I would try another card...


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> The card specs sound fine; I would try another card...


I have newer ones, never crossed my mind that it was the card. Thank you kindly. Shooting Charles Bradley tomorrow and have no idea of the venue. Need lots to shots.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2016)

I have no idea if it is or not, but if it were the camera, I'd expect some sort of error to show up.  If it does prove to be the card, I'd toss it.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 30, 2016)

The memory card(s) are not the issue>CL and CH burst settings do not work. They are set at 100, I get two. I did tweak some things in the menu. Not sure if I have made a conflict?


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2016)

Reset to factory default settings and try again - might be you've enabled a mode that is causing delay or somehow reducing your capacity for bursts of shots.

Also try in JPEG and then again in RAW


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 30, 2016)

I tried JPEG with same results. I cannot recall how to reset to factory setting.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 30, 2016)

Is some sort of bracketing switch on?


----------



## myvinyl333 (Apr 30, 2016)

I did a two button rest with no change. It does not change custom settings. I may need to do the full reset. I have bracketing off.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2016)

What about long exposure noise reduction?


----------



## myvinyl333 (May 17, 2016)

Overread said:


> What about long exposure noise reduction?



Are you refereeing to :The Nikon Companion: Using Long Exposure Noise Reduction


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2016)

Yes, it can be a mode people set which drastically affects their frames per second; but which they don't think of.


----------

